# Hound hauler for sale



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

For some reason I can't post in the classifieds so here it is.

I have a 10 hole dog trailer. It can carry 18 beagle comfortably. I'm selling because I have a new trailer. 

Jim Thompson 248-863-7283

$500 FIRM


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Let's see pic of the new one!


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

I have had several calls, just want to let you folks know a guy from LA is supposed to be sending a check but I'd rather give this deal to someone here. First one to get their money in gets it.


----------



## clineandrew93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is this still for sale? How much is the weight of that hound hauler? Can we use it on towing heavy equipments? My friend is interested to your thing. Just reply if you're still taking offer.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

The trailer is sold to Old Town Retrievers on the eastern shore. He's thrilled with how nicely it towed from Michigan.


----------

